

Growth cannot be manufactured - yawboakye
https://open.bufferapp.com/stopped-trying-create-growth-startup/

======
timothy_joh
I was just listening to the audiobook from Peter Thiel this weekend Zero-to-
One and have been rethinking myself this whole growth-hacker mindset that some
of us have. It is mostly like focusing on short-term wins to gain a particular
goal (profits, traction, something to show investors, etc) rather than
focusing on the long term benefits you are building toward, and the decisions
we make everyday to achieve the hockey-stick growth numbers could very well
hinder the long term impact our products have in the world.

This was a good read in general. I appreciate their candor.

